
Japanese Food Models, Yesterday and Today - xvirk
http://www.tofugu.com/2014/05/15/japanese-food-models-yesterday-and-today/
======
patio11
Fun fact: you can pay a few tens of dollars at a factory tour to try your hand
at making them yourself. They start you with cabbage and shrimp tempura, which
are easy enough to succeed at after an hour of practice. Very fun. Cabbage
involves pouring molten wax in a thin layer over a hot water bath then waiting
for it to congeal on the surface of the water and pinching it with your hands
while still pliable. After you get it in the desired folded shape you quench
it in a cold water bath and it sets almost instantly.

[Edit to add: doh, that detail is all in the article.]

Ask me if you're ever going through Gifu and want to try -- I can point you in
the right direction. They are, ahem, not used to foreigners figuring out how
to book tours but happy to share the wonder of Japanese plastic food with the
world.

------
zem
It is often said that in our age of assembly lines and mass production there’s
no room for the individual craftsman, the artist in wood or metal who made so
many of the treasures of the past. Like most generalizations, this simply
isn’t true. He’s rarer now, of course, but he’s certainly not extinct. He has
often had to change his vocation, but in his modest way he still flourishes.
Even on the island of Manhattan he may be found, if you know where to look for
him. Where rents are low and fire regulations unheard of, his minute,
cluttered workshops may be discovered in the basements of apartment houses or
in the upper storeys of derelict shops. He may no longer make violins or
cuckoo clocks or music boxes, but the skills he uses are the same as they
always were, and no two objects he creates are ever identical. He is not
contemptuous of mechanization: you will find several electric hand tools under
the debris on his bench. He has moved with the times: he will always be
around, the universal odd-job man who is never aware of it when he makes an
immortal work of art.

\-- Arthur C. Clarke, "Security Check"

~~~
w00kie
It reminds me of the original iPod backplate that was hand polished by a
little Japanese company operating in a shack in rural Niigata, Japan ->
[http://color-metals.com/catalog/mirror-polish-ipod/](http://color-
metals.com/catalog/mirror-polish-ipod/)

There are a lot of these small craftsmen in Japan, specially in metal working,
supplying parts notably for aeronautics and space industries. For example, the
nose of every shinkansen bullet train is hand hammered to shape:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2010/03...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2010/03/27/AR2010032702868.html)

------
thaumasiotes
Interesting to see these are so high-end. My experience in Shanghai is that
food models exist, but only restaurants in mall food courts use them (where a
food court is defined as a collection of restaurants that all accept a
special-purpose payment card). Higher-end independent restaurants (for
example, maybe there's a collection of restaurants on floor B1 that _don 't_
all accept a shared special-purpose payment card) just use photos, and street
shops have a forbidding text-only menu on the wall.

------
cpach
The pickled plum flash drive mentioned in the article looks like something
straight out of a Cronenberg movie:
[http://fakefoodjapan.com/products/umeboshi_pickled_plum_larg...](http://fakefoodjapan.com/products/umeboshi_pickled_plum_large_usb_flash_drive)

------
qnaal
that hand looks like it's made of carrots

